# [solved] encfs; decrypted file contents garbled

## Seron

Decrypted folder displays file names correctly but contents are garbled.

I just created a new encrypted view, using default setting, like so:

```
encfs --reverse /source/dir /encrypted/view
```

This created a new .encfs6.xml in the source dir.

I then tried to mount the decrypted view in yet another dir, like so:

```
ENCFS6_CONFIG=/source/dir/.encfs6.xml encfs /encrypted/view /decrypted/view
```

This seem to work the first time. Both file names and contents look correct.

Subsequent mounts do not work correctly however. Unmounting and remounting seem to go well and the password is accepted. The files names look intact, but their contents are not.

Unmounting using umount or fusermount -u makes no difference.

Am I doing something wrong here?

----------

## Rexilion

Did you check dmesg? Maybe fuse has gone haywire?

----------

## Seron

dmesg doesn't report a thing. Actually when creating the encrypted view I'm using the --public flag. I wonder if it can have anything to do with it.

update: Actually the --public flag makes no difference.

----------

## Rexilion

I think you are not the only one:

http://code.google.com/p/encfs/issues/detail?id=97&q=garbled

http://code.google.com/p/encfs/issues/detail?id=98&q=garbled

Perhaps you should consider using ecrypts?

----------

## Seron

Those issue posts are my own. One being a double post by mistake.

Thanks for pointing out ecryptfs. I'll check it out.

Meanwhile if someone feels inclined to confirm this or the converse I would be grateful.

----------

## Seron

This is a known problem in encfs 1.7.2 which is solved in 1.7.3. Current upstream version is 1.7.4. There's a request in Bugzilla for an update in portage, but for now 1.7.2 is the most recent version there.

I solved this by making a local overlay by just renaming the ebuild to 1.7.4.

See encfs project's issue list.

----------

